# Pump and bioballs/tower for sale (best offer)



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok so I decided I don't need the rest of the bio-balls and this tower. Plus I wont be using this crazy pump.

So if anyone want them make me an offer.

So the Pump is a DOERR, LR22132 HP=1/2, PH=1, RPM 3450//2850

HZ 60/50, RF XG56cz, KVA code P, Typ SN, ins clas B, Max Amb 40 deg C
SF 1.0, Volt 115//230

Amps 5.0/2.5//4.6/2.3

The Bio-tower is a wet-dry trickle system (4x1x1). It was made to be put into something big like a 150 rubber maid, I used some of the bio balls but there are a good 2 cubic ft left. The pump is a little rusty from splashing I assume. I guess the pump alone originally was ~300 bucks but of course I don't expect anything anywhere near that. (NOTE the bio balls alone are worth about 75 bucks new at the cheapest price I could find... ~5 bucks a gallon) So figure out how much it is worth to you.

If no one wants it I will bring them to the auction in march.

Pictures:

Whole tower









Detachable Top









Bottom









Pump


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I use towers like that on my 480g. They're nice.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Well I stuck it on craigslist. If I had space I would be using it but, well I don't even have a good place to store it till I sell it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try the saltwater club. http://www.atlantareefclub.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## smoothound (Mar 17, 2010)

*want to buy*

is the tower and bioballs still for sale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

sure it is....after 2 years u honestly expect it to be still for sale or the owner active? yeeeeeeeeeesh!


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I just accidentally happen to see this.

Believe it or not I do still have the tower... But unless the price is right I figure I will just keep it till I setup my own central system.


----------

